# Gtr R35 std injectors wanted



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am looking for a std set of injectors.

Must be willing to post or I can collect around Sheffield are.

pm me pls with prices.

I am not going to send money before seeing goods.

Sorry for being blunt but I think we all know the reason why


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> I am looking for a std set of injectors.
> 
> Must be willing to post or I can collect around Sheffield are.
> 
> ...


Hi Richard, I have a set advertised at £100 with a few other bits. Ian


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

I have a set of still interested


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry for late update but I'm sorted now

thanks


----------

